

SignalFX Emerges from Stealth to Modernize Cloud Application Monitoring - carlchenet
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/12/signalfx-emerges-from-stealth-to-modernize-cloud-application-monitoring/

======
sbt
Looks like a cool product, but...

It's hard to sell closed source tools to developers. While it was true in 2013
that 'open source tools don't scale' (I presume he's referring to Graphite),
this field has seen a lot of activity since then. For various reasons, open
tools will pull the mindshare.

